# Stool coming out as runny brown liquid.



## SERVO (Oct 2, 2010)

Not sure how to explain this, but here goes.

For example, today my dog pooped normally in the morning. Then for his afternoon walk, he pooped again normally. But as we keep walking, he'll try to poop again but just a runny brown liquid comes out. He'll try to poop again several times and same thing, runny brown poop. Then for his last walk at night, his first poop and it'll be normal. Then he'll try again and runny brown liquid again.

Yesterday, he pooped normally in the morning. Then during his afternoon walk, he tried to go about 5 times and then finally it came out. But for the first 4 times, runny brown liquid.

This doesn't happen everyday but it's fairly common since we adopted him (4 months ago). I've read that it may be a partial obstruction? Or feeding him too much? I don't think we're feeding him too much cause he has stayed the same weight for three months. I feed him a tablespoon of pumpkin every morning, could the fiber be causing him to feel like passing a stool when there isn't any?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

You could very well be feeding him to much. What are you currently feeding? He could also be having trouble with what kind of food you are feeding. My boy Jasper is very sensitive I had to move him onto a limited ingredient diet with a novel protein. Before I moved him a few times a month he would have liquid diarrhea multiple times a day like your boy. Now he has not had one soft stool since I moved him to the Natural Balance LID Venison. 

When a dog has diarrhea its not unusual for them to try to go and nothing come out. That is if he has already went and you seen liquid/ soft stool. Most of the time it just means they have nothing left but are still uncomfortable and feel like they have to go. Some dogs will get some liquid in their fur by their butt and hump up to go again because they want it off. 

If could be a good idea for you to add in digestive enzymes and a probiotic for his health. These tend to help some dogs. I give my 60lb dog one of these probiotics daily. And I give this digestive enzyme.


----------



## SERVO (Oct 2, 2010)

Damon'sMom said:


> You could very well be feeding him to much. What are you currently feeding?
> 
> He could also be having trouble with what kind of food you are feeding. My boy Jasper is very sensitive I had to move him onto a limited ingredient diet with a novel protein. Before I moved him a few times a month he would have liquid diarrhea multiple times a day like your boy. Now he has not had one soft stool since I moved him to t he Natural Balance LID Venison.
> 
> If could be a good idea for you to add in digestive enzymes and a probiotic for his health. These tend to help some dogs. I give my 60lb dog one of these probiotics daily. And I give this digestive enzyme.


He was on Taste of the Wild for the first two months, now he is on Orijen. His poops are definitely better on Orijen. I scaled back a bit with the Orijen because it's got more protein than TOTW. Is whats coming out the same as diarrhea? It is liquidy but it's not watery if that makes any sense. He's had diarrhea once in the 4.5 months we've had him and it completely water.


----------



## Rayneiac (Jun 18, 2012)

It's been said here, and other places...that the feeding recommendations on the bags are often.....incorrect. SO, how much does this dog weigh, and how much are you feeding? 

There are also plenty of dogs who have problems with certain proteins, such as beef or buffalo or fish etc. So which TOTW/Orijen are you feeding? And have you contacted a vet to make sure there are no internal issues with his digestive system that could be a culprit?


----------



## SERVO (Oct 2, 2010)

Rayneiac said:


> It's been said here, and other places...that the feeding recommendations on the bags are often.....incorrect. SO, how much does this dog weigh, and how much are you feeding?
> 
> There are also plenty of dogs who have problems with certain proteins, such as beef or buffalo or fish etc. So which TOTW/Orijen are you feeding? And have you contacted a vet to make sure there are no internal issues with his digestive system that could be a culprit?


He's 8.22 kg (18.122 lbs). He is on Orijen Adult and he gets a little under a cup a day. The vet ran a bunch of tests when we got him, including a fecal test and the vet said he was fine. His previous foster parents also told me that he needs to go 2-3 times before finally pooping.


----------



## Rayneiac (Jun 18, 2012)

Is it possible for you to try various protein sources?

My lab for instance...her system and buffalo or beef do not get along. But fish, lamb, chicken, duck are all great.


----------



## SERVO (Oct 2, 2010)

When you say feeding recommendations are incorrect, do you mean they are often overstated or understated?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Loose stools is a form of diarrhea. Not sure of the details, but diarrhea can indicate something causing a faster transit through bowels (not enough time for all liquid to be absorbed). If the Vet ruled out disease or worms, then you can give a tablespoon of canned, pureed, pure pumpkin (with no other ingredients) with each meal. Most dogs like the flavor, and it serves as high fiber to help with diarrhea (as well with constipation). You can usually find a can in the grocery store near the pie filling area [but be sure that it contains NO sugar, spice or other ingredients]. A can usually costs me about $2.50 USD. It may take about a week to begin helping.

Things to consider:
1. Do you feed one meal (or two) at the same time every day?
2. Does he get all the water that he wants, whenever he wants?
3. Does he get lots of treats?
4. Does he get edible chews, such as cowhide?
5. As suggested, sometimes high protein causes digestion problems ....
6. You might consider a food that has a lower percentage of protein with the same calories. [My dog can't tolerate TOTW/Orijen.] Note that if you change foods, it has to be gradual over the course of 1 - 2 weeks.


----------



## SERVO (Oct 2, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> Loose stools is a form of diarrhea. Not sure of the details, but diarrhea can indicate something causing a faster transit through bowels (not enough time for all liquid to be absorbed). If the Vet ruled out disease or worms, then you can give a tablespoon of canned, pureed, pure pumpkin (with no other ingredients) with each meal. Most dogs like the flavor, and it serves as high fiber to help with diarrhea (as well with constipation). You can usually find a can in the grocery store near the pie filling area [but be sure that it contains NO sugar, spice or other ingredients]. A can usually costs me about $2.50 USD. It may take about a week to begin helping.
> 
> Things to consider:
> 1. Do you feed one meal (or two) at the same time every day?
> ...


I already feed him pumpkin that I make myself.

1. Two meals, try to feed at the same time every day. Sometimes an hour earlier or later depending on the day.
2. Water all the time.
3. The only treats I give him is his kibble, or some fruit or sweet potato.
4. No chew toys, not a chewer.

What's a good lower protein food? Acana? There aren't many choices here in Korea.

Thanks everyone


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Here's a completely different take on this...and this may not be diet at all. 

When Lars was much younger, he would mark with poop once he ran out of pee. I had to bring a roll of poop bags with me when I was taking him on walks in our local city park's hiking paths before Ocean. What your dog is doing sounds exactly what Lars would do...first couple of poops would be normal...and then it would just run out of him because he had to mark with something when he bladder was empty. He would try to mark with urine first and then he would squat and squirt runny poop. Then he would just carry on with his walk. It wasn't uncommon for him to attempt to poop at least 10 times over a 3 mile walk. I thought something was wrong...and fecal testing came back normal. He never did that in the backyard...only on long walks. Just a thought...


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

SERVO said:


> He's 8.22 kg (18.122 lbs). He is on Orijen Adult and he gets a little under a cup a day. The vet ran a bunch of tests when we got him, including a fecal test and the vet said he was fine. His previous foster parents also told me that he needs to go 2-3 times before finally pooping.


That may be too much food. Just as a comparison... Orijen has 478 kcal/cup. My dog's food (Fromm) has 395 kcal/cup, and he is just a little smaller than your dog (8 kg/17.8 lbs), and he is only fed 1/2 cup a day total to maintain his weight. When it's not the dead of winter, he goes on a walk/hike for about hour most days (longer on weekends), and has play time with dog friends a few days a week - so he's active, but not super crazy active. He gets a little extra food in the summer on days he has extra long hikes, and a couple (small!) cookies during the day. So... unless your dog is super active, I don't think it would hurt to try cutting his food back a bit and see if that helps.


----------



## SERVO (Oct 2, 2010)

Hambonez said:


> That may be too much food. Just as a comparison... Orijen has 478 kcal/cup. My dog's food (Fromm) has 395 kcal/cup, and he is just a little smaller than your dog (8 kg/17.8 lbs), and he is only fed 1/2 cup a day total to maintain his weight. When it's not the dead of winter, he goes on a walk/hike for about hour most days (longer on weekends), and has play time with dog friends a few days a week - so he's active, but not super crazy active. He gets a little extra food in the summer on days he has extra long hikes, and a couple (small!) cookies during the day. So... unless your dog is super active, I don't think it would hurt to try cutting his food back a bit and see if that helps.


I'll try cutting back on his food. I assumed since he wasn't losing weight or gaining weight that he was eating the right amount. He isn't very active, definitely less active than your dog!

Thanks again everybody!


----------

